
Show HN: Hide downvotes on HN - sillysaurus3
https://gist.github.com/sillysaurus/4d917e925548e4c7ec6f6bb96c94ef5c
======
sillysaurus3
I wrote this Tampermonkey script to modify HN in two ways:

\- Hide your comment scores

\- Scramble your karma counters

This prevents you from knowing immediately when your comments have been
upvoted or downvoted. Your submissions are left alone.

Here's what that looks like:
[http://i.imgur.com/vPjC0uk.png](http://i.imgur.com/vPjC0uk.png)

To install:

1\. Install Tampermonkey.

\- Chrome:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgf...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tampermonkey/dhdgffkkebhmkfjojejmpbldmpobfkfo?hl=en)

\- Firefox: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/tampermonkey/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
us/firefox/addon/tampermonkey/)

2\. Click "Create new script":
[http://i.imgur.com/OycraO1.png](http://i.imgur.com/OycraO1.png)

3\. Copy the contents of
[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/sillysaurus/4d917e925548e...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/sillysaurus/4d917e925548e4c7ec6f6bb96c94ef5c/raw)
and paste it into the new script.

4\. Click the save icon in the upper-left.

Why?

HN downvotes sometimes feel like a slap in the face. This was ok when HN was
small, since downvotes were used judiciously. Now that HN is very large, I
find it's much more pleasant to browse HN with this script enabled.

~~~
LinuxBender
That is really cool.

FWIW, one could think of downvotes as kudos for thinking differently.

~~~
bbcbasic
And kudos for superb trolling

------
Mz
You aren't the only person to have drawn this conclusion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14406678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14406678)

~~~
sillysaurus3
Heh, cool. Note that my variant doesn't un-grey comments, so you'll be able to
apply corrective upvotes to them.

------
19eightyfour
That's the most valuable text I've ever copy and pasted on HN.

It seems to work if you just paste it into console.

~~~
sillysaurus3
You can install it persistently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14456203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14456203)

(Sorry that wasn't very clear.)

